# MOVING TO ALASKA



## BASH (Jan 3, 2013)

Well we made it, both V's are loving it here in Fairbanks, they play in the snow, plenty of running room, but just as children, I had to make them come inside to warm up, they learned to wear the booties very quickly, Dixie my female did not like her coats much, chewed off two of them. It is warming up now. Thanks for the advise. 

WE ARE MOVING TO FAIRBANKS, ALASKA FOR 8-9 MONTHS FROM SAN ANTONIO, TX. FROM FEB-OCT. WE ARE BRINGING OUR 2 VIZSLA'S WITH US. WHAT CAN I DO TO PREPARE THEM FOR THE COLD AND WHAT KIND OF COATS DO I NEED TO GET THEM?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Keep him warm. You may be the only one in Alaska with a V. 

They should be fed well, hopefully a little fat insulation will keep him warm. I imagine he needs to be protected with boots and warm dog coats. 

Our dog can take temps up to 1F/-17C without a dog coat but would not risk frostbite beyond that. I would not allow him outside in -30F/-35C. 

And I thought we were extreme in southern Canada... 

Best of luck and Happy New Year 

I have to add that the ears are especially prone to frostbite so I would also put one of those neck protectors over his neck that cover his ears as well. 

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/41

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30

http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132_168

http://fusionvizslas.wordpress.com/...our-vizslas-during-harsher-winter-conditions/

Really cold weather is dangerous, frostbite can happen in a matter of a few minutes. But taking a few precautions will make life bearable and even enjoyable. 
Not sure but sounds like you will spend the summer in Alaska... If so it may not be as brutally cold. Winter is definitely worrisome. 
//


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

If our Vs wanted to go outside with the temp at -30F/-35C they would definitely be by themselves!  :-*


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Definitely keep him warm, get a good warm coat for him. Put booties on his feet. Typical temperatures in Fairbanks during the winter hover around -20 degrees. I think your biggest problem during the winter, besides the low temperatures, is going to be be finding place to exercise him. Your looking at almost 20+ hours of darkness. During the summer it's going to be 20+ hours of daylight.

I would continue feeding him his normal amount of food. He will be indoors much more with less exercise. Over feed and you are going to have an overweight V come summer.

Having lived in Alaska (Anchorage) for fifteen years (1985-2001) I encountered many Vizslas. Was always surprised when I saw a V running with his/her owner out on the trails during the winter and summer.

Be prepared for what your V might bring home on one of your outings. Many stories abound in Alaska about bears chasing dogs. 

Who knows you just might get bit by the dog sledding bug and have the first all Vizsla dog team entered in the Idatrod dog sled race to Nome. 

Best of luck to you. Your gonna love Alaska in the summer and so will your Vizsla.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't speak to Alaska, but we live in N. Carolina and went to Wyoming for Christmas. The temp averaged -20 at night, and around 5-10 in the daylight. Sometimes a high of 15 

We got our V a coat from REI called Ruffwear. They let us take him into the store to try it on, and we made sure to get one that covered his back to just above the tail, and also covered his chest. It also has reflection strips on it, and is a great red color. We bought some booties but he doesn't tolerate them well, and was fine barreling through the snow without them.

The coat made all the difference! We made sure that we always kept him moving when we were outside and he did just fine. It took him awhile to warm up to the snow, but once he figured it out he plowed through it like it wasn't there! He also grazes on it. Like a cow. 

We only caught him shivering once, then ran with him for awhile and shortly after he happily tore apart a bush, so we knew he was feeling better!

Good luck!


----------

